# My Moebius Batman Build (Please don't laugh)



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a few touchups away from finishing this project, so I figured I'd post it already. This is the first time I've given myself a deadline, the anniversary of a very old friend's passing. He identified strongly with Batman, and I wanted to feel like I was doing something for him.

Here's the model as it stands now, as I said, a few touchups away from completion:










One big thing it needs is more Tamiya clear blue on the Batarang; right now it looks metallic turquoise for some reason.

The other touchups are just little paint holidays, scratches (how the Bat Guano do those even _happen_?), and so forth. About 50% of the model is craft paints, the rest is Mr. Surfacer Primer 1500, and a little Tamiya.

This post I'll focus on the stand, and the rest will be spread out over just a few posts.










This is the very base of the base. I just slapped it up with Liquitex Modeling Paste and threw some brown craft paint into the shadows. First time using either; the modeling paste is quite good, the craft paint is kinda meh. I've since sworn off airbrushing them, since the pigments are unreliable and can clog your nozzle. Thank God I had an extra .2mm, or I'd be crying right now.










More craft paint airbrushed over the first layer. The gloss is heavy Future. Except for the very rough texture of the Liquitex (I thought the OOB rock texture was pretty unsatisfying), nothing survives of the "preshade" layer. Cuz it sucked. 










Decided to put down some moss. Too bright with the green at first. Kinda looks like Walt Disney sneezed. 










Flocking added, also too bright. Later I would go in with some Tamiya Smoke and finally a couple of Citadel Shades, Seraphim Sepia and Agrax Earthshade. Those things are magic. The first photo up top shows the result, but I'll get some more shots after touchups.


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

WHAT'S THIS?

THE CAPED CRUSADER, GONE TO PIECES?

WHAT WILL CATWOMAN THINK??


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Not much else to show about the assembly. The model is only a few pieces, and the seams are almost self-addressing. The cowl got no putty at all, just sanding and primer. Beautifully molded kit.

The main event really is the painting, which is definitely the most fun part of this build.

And then, James Brown showed up!









_I feel good! For a dead guy!!_

I mixed a custom purple and a custom blue with craft paints, and those went on very well without clogging my airbrush. At this stage, I was aiming for an irridescent Batman, blue with purple highlights, but in the end I thought it just looked too weird, and threw on a lot more blue. In Batman's case, conventional is better. :smile2:










Here you can see the stand after more work, in this case a layer of Tamiya Smoke.

Also, I regret to report that Robin's first solo flight in the Batcopter went poorly.


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Time to face up to Batman's face! (Sorry, I'm up past my puntime). 








I started building up layers with washes of craft paints. Worked fairly well, but I'm new at this. I did the whole face because... I'm new at this. I wanted to practice.








Yeah. Cannister with a face. Weird. But looking better. In the end, an airbrushed wash below the mask line with the Citadel Seraphim Sepia suddenly brought all the layers together. Then I screwed up the eyes. Got Archer iris decals coming in...








But looking pretty good in the cowl now!








Not too shabby!


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Got the ears painted black, and the mask painted and attached.

































Finally, the Batarang. Left in the ejector pin mark because that part goes inside the right hand. This is Testors Silver Enamel with two coats of Tamiya Clear Blue. Looks oddly turquoise, but I'll fix that tomorrow... same bat time... :smile2:


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lookin' good. It's odd how good the likeness to Adam West is, but only with the cowl in place. Without the cowl it looks more like Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Looks like a nice tribute. :cheers2:


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

robn1 said:


> Lookin' good. It's odd how good the likeness to Adam West is, but only with the cowl in place. Without the cowl it looks more like Buzz Aldrin.


Buzz Aldrin--definitely. I was wondering who I was thinking of. 



Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend. Looks like a nice tribute. :cheers2:


Thank you. I like to think he would've really loved it.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

asalaw said:


> Buzz Aldrin--definitely. I was wondering who I was thinking of...


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Or maybe Robert Duvall in THX-1138. 

My sympathies for the loss of your friend. It's a really hard thing to cope with when it happens. I know. One just doesn't expect it.

Anyway, Batman. Looks like a nice kit (altho the old, original Aurora version had its charm) and you're doing your usual good job. Given all the obsessive work you've been doing with 'color matching' on your 1/350 Enterprise I'm sure you'll find yourself a bit down the same rabbit hole in terms of wanting to get the 'look' just right, as seen on TV in Glorious Color on ABC. In addition to all the wizardry of color matching you've got the additional challenge of... FABRICS! And how texture plays into color and stuff.

One example, I think the only way to properly duplicate the Bat Symbol (tm) on the chest is with some masking vinyl, because a decal is just not 3D enough. Does that make sense? Or maybe even thin sheet plastic. 

Good Luck!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robn1 said:


>


Dada dada dada dada dada dada da! *Buzzmaaaaaan*!


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> Dada dada dada dada dada dada da! *Buzzmaaaaaan*!


Sixteen sodium atoms walk into a bar, followed by Batman...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------

